# Explosion aboard bulker



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

*Paramedics deployed after explosion on vessel in Bay of Gibraltar*



The Hong Kong-registered bulk carrier CSSC Cape Town suffered an explosion on board as it entered British Gibraltar Territorial Waters in the Bay of Gibraltar on Friday night.

The incident happened late Friday and details were sketchy, but some of the crew appear to have sustained injuries.

The explosion appeared to be in the area of the vessel's forecastle, where the vessel's anchor mechanism is housed.

“The cause of the explosion is as yet undetermined,” a spokesman for the Gibraltar Government said.

“The Gibraltar Port Authority immediately deployed paramedic assistance to the vessel.”

The vessel is loaded with coal and there is no fire on board as a result of the explosion.

The ship is lying low in the water, indicating it is fully loaded.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Built 2020. 120,500 dwt. Large fosc'le.... plenty of storage for paints, thinners etc. and anything else that cause a bang.
This photo is shown on ShipSpotting.


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

Further to the explosion on board the CSSC CAPE TOWN.
Two crew members were evacuated for urgent treatment at St Bernard's Hospital by the GHA. Both have now been transferred to Seville burns unit suffering from 40 and 25% burns.
Another two injured crew members were treated aboard the vessel by GHA paramedics.
The Royal Gibraltar Police are attending on board the vessel to start a preliminary investigation into cause of the explosion.
Initial reports suggest there is no reason to suspect that any foul play gave rise to the explosion.
The vessel is now to the west anchorage of Gibraltar unable to anchor at present but in constant contact with Gibraltar VTS. The Port says the vessel is stable and fully operational with the exception of its anchor equipment The GPA will continue to work with the ship’s crew and its agents to assist in repairs, provisioning and, if possible, anchoring.
The CSSC Cape Town is loaded with 112,365 metric tonnes of coal, loaded at Curtis Bay Coal Terminal in the United States. This cargo does not represent a danger to the vessel or to other vessels in the immediate vicinity. The cargo is classed as non-dangerous under the Convention on Facilitation of International Maritime Traffic (also known as the FALC Convention).

Technicians will shortly attend the vessel to try to repair the vessel’s anchor system.


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

The explosion on this ship was most probably caused by Methane from the cargo of coal being carried according to the China Maritime Safety Agency.
The two sailors injured are still in a Seville hospital with severe burns.


----------

